# File formats for sig strips...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Are there restrictions on file formats for sig strips? I was looking at doing a .swf for MonTTe... 8)

Cheers

rich


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Flash files are not allowed per forum software rules to be used in sigs. Sorry


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> Flash files are not allowed per forum software rules to be used in sigs. Sorry


Actually it's probably a good thing. There's some awful Flash banners about... :wink:


----------

